# 轻沅氏 沅氏 轻孺哂鞘 轻谜犴 媲崛亚闾 轻阃沩 .:: Original Boxes ::. 沅氏 轻孺哂鞘 轻谜犴 Original Boxes 抻 HUA Team Products  Asansam(ASF VER 1.0.9) Released (Add Support MSM8230,MSM8960T CPU Based Phones)

## mohamed73

* Rev 1.0.9 Released  * *Add   ----- * * Xperia ZR    * *Flash/Root/Service 
Xperia SP    * *Flash/Service 
Xperia L    * *Flash/Service*   *Add Skip Error Option*      *About Skip Error Option
-----------------------**-----*  *This  Option Usefull When You Encounter Following Error WHile Flashing Sony  (Ericsson) Phone Models Based on  MSM7227,MSM8x55,MSM8x60,STE-U8500,MSM8960(T),MSM7225A Cpus  
Sample:  Skip Error Unchecked * 
  Code:
 2013/06/30 - 00:11:23  :      APP: 12_0_A_1_211.APP_SW_Huashan_GENERIC_1269_3538_S1_SW_LIVE_7054_PID1_0002.zip 2013/06/30 - 00:12:09  :      FSP: 12_0_A_1_211.FSP_Huashan_GLOBAL_HSPA_1272_1092_S1_SW_LIVE_7054_PID1_0002.R3A.zip 2013/06/30 - 00:12:25  :      ELABEL: 12_0_A_1_211.ELABEL_Huashan_elabel_c5302_row.201303281700.zip 2013/06/30 - 00:14:29  :     ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 2013/06/30 - 00:14:29  :      Operation : Flash 2013/06/30 - 00:14:29  :      Model     : C530X_Xperia SP 2013/06/30 - 00:14:29  :     ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 2013/06/30 - 00:14:34  :      Comunication Pipeline Created ... OK 2013/06/30 - 00:14:34  :     ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 2013/06/30 - 00:14:34  :      S1-MSM8960 BasePhone Detected. Continue... 2013/06/30 - 00:14:36  :      Uploading Applicable Loader...OK 2013/06/30 - 00:14:37  :     ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 2013/06/30 - 00:14:37  :     Phone info: 2013/06/30 - 00:14:37  :      IMEI                    : 35581005015839 2013/06/30 - 00:14:37  :      EROM Version            : R11B017 2013/06/30 - 00:14:37  :      EROM ID                 : 1270-4027 2013/06/30 - 00:14:37  :      AID Info|                2013/06/30 - 00:14:37  :              | ____ Loader   : "0001" 2013/06/30 - 00:14:37  :              | ____ EROM     : "" 2013/06/30 - 00:14:37  :              | ____ Software : "" 2013/06/30 - 00:14:37  :              | ____ Custom   : "" 2013/06/30 - 00:14:37  :              | ____ SimLock  : "" 2013/06/30 - 00:14:37  :      Rooting State           : "ROOTABLE" 2013/06/30 - 00:14:37  :      Loader Version          : R5G006 2013/06/30 - 00:14:37  :      Loader ID               : 1270-4025 2013/06/30 - 00:14:37  :      Unique Dev ID1          : ECCCB803 2013/06/30 - 00:14:37  :      Memory card status      : Not Present 2013/06/30 - 00:14:37  :     ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 2013/06/30 - 00:14:46  :      Uploading "cache_S1-SW-LIVE-7054-PID1-0002-S1-PARTITION.sin"... OK 2013/06/30 - 00:14:48  :      Uploading "apps_log_S1-SW-LIVE-7054-PID1-0002-S1-PARTITION.sin"... OK 2013/06/30 - 00:14:54  :      Uploading "kernel_S1-SW-LIVE-7054-PID1-0002-S1-PARTITION.sin"... OK 2013/06/30 - 00:15:01  :      Uploading "fotakernel_S1-SW-LIVE-7054-PID1-0002-S1-PARTITION.sin"... OK 2013/06/30 - 00:15:01  :      2013/06/30 - 00:16:20  :      Uploading "userdata_S1-SW-LIVE-7054-PID1-0002-S1-PARTITION.sin"... OK 2013/06/30 - 00:16:20  :      *Uploading "system_S1-SW-LIVE-7054-PID1-0002-S1-PARTITION.sin"... Fail!* 2013/06/30 - 00:16:20  :      *[FLASH2:2] Phone bad respond!* 2013/06/30 - 00:16:20  :     * Header BAK!* 2013/06/30 - 00:16:20  :     ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 2013/06/30 - 00:16:20  :      Operation Completed 2013/06/30 - 00:16:20  :      Operation Time: 00:01:45 2013/06/30 - 00:16:20  :     -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  *Skip Error Checked*  
  Code:
 2013/06/30 - 00:17:26  :      Model: C530X_Xperia SP   Platform: S1   CPU: MSM8960T 2013/06/30 - 00:17:33  :      APP: 12_0_A_1_211.APP_SW_Huashan_GENERIC_1269_3538_S1_SW_LIVE_7054_PID1_0002.zip 2013/06/30 - 00:18:20  :      FSP: 12_0_A_1_211.FSP_Huashan_GLOBAL_HSPA_1272_1092_S1_SW_LIVE_7054_PID1_0002.R3A.zip 2013/06/30 - 00:18:28  :      ELABEL: 12_0_A_1_211.ELABEL_Huashan_elabel_c5302_row.201303281700.zip 2013/06/30 - 00:18:30  :     ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 2013/06/30 - 00:18:30  :      Operation : Flash 2013/06/30 - 00:18:30  :      Model     : C530X_Xperia SP 2013/06/30 - 00:18:30  :     ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 2013/06/30 - 00:18:39  :      Comunication Pipeline Created ... OK 2013/06/30 - 00:18:39  :     ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 2013/06/30 - 00:18:39  :      S1-MSM8960 BasePhone Detected. Continue... 2013/06/30 - 00:18:40  :      Uploading Applicable Loader...OK 2013/06/30 - 00:18:41  :     ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 2013/06/30 - 00:18:41  :     Phone info: 2013/06/30 - 00:18:41  :      IMEI                    : 35581005015839 2013/06/30 - 00:18:41  :      EROM Version            : R11B017 2013/06/30 - 00:18:41  :      EROM ID                 : 1270-4027 2013/06/30 - 00:18:41  :      AID Info|                2013/06/30 - 00:18:41  :              | ____ Loader   : "0001" 2013/06/30 - 00:18:41  :              | ____ EROM     : "" 2013/06/30 - 00:18:41  :              | ____ Software : "" 2013/06/30 - 00:18:41  :              | ____ Custom   : "" 2013/06/30 - 00:18:41  :              | ____ SimLock  : "" 2013/06/30 - 00:18:41  :      Rooting State           : "ROOTABLE" 2013/06/30 - 00:18:41  :      Loader Version          : R5G006 2013/06/30 - 00:18:41  :      Loader ID               : 1270-4025 2013/06/30 - 00:18:41  :      Unique Dev ID1          : ECCCB803 2013/06/30 - 00:18:41  :      Memory card status      : Not Present 2013/06/30 - 00:18:41  :     ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 2013/06/30 - 00:18:50  :      Uploading "cache_S1-SW-LIVE-7054-PID1-0002-S1-PARTITION.sin"... OK 2013/06/30 - 00:18:52  :      Uploading "apps_log_S1-SW-LIVE-7054-PID1-0002-S1-PARTITION.sin"... OK 2013/06/30 - 00:18:58  :      Uploading "kernel_S1-SW-LIVE-7054-PID1-0002-S1-PARTITION.sin"... OK 2013/06/30 - 00:19:04  :      Uploading "fotakernel_S1-SW-LIVE-7054-PID1-0002-S1-PARTITION.sin"... OK 2013/06/30 - 00:19:04  :      2013/06/30 - 00:20:23  :      Uploading "userdata_S1-SW-LIVE-7054-PID1-0002-S1-PARTITION.sin"... OK 2013/06/30 - 00:34:28  :      *Uploading "system_S1-SW-LIVE-7054-PID1-0002-S1-PARTITION.sin"... OK* 2013/06/30 - 00:34:28  :      Uploading "amss_fs_1_S1-MODEMSW-LIVE-7054-PID1-0002-S1-PARTITION.sin"... OK 2013/06/30 - 00:34:28  :      Uploading "amss_fs_2_S1-MODEMSW-LIVE-7054-PID1-0002-S1-PARTITION.sin"... OK 2013/06/30 - 00:34:28  :      Uploading "amss_fsg_S1-MODEMSW-LIVE-7054-PID1-0002-S1-PARTITION.sin"... OK 2013/06/30 - 00:34:28  :      Processing "simlock.ta" ... OK 2013/06/30 - 00:34:28  :      SimLock Data Detected. SKIPPED... 2013/06/30 - 00:34:28  :      2013/06/30 - 00:34:42  :      Uploading "elabel-c5302-row_201303281700_12.0.A.1.211_S1-CUST-LIVE-7054-PID1-0001-S1-PARTITION.sin"... OK 2013/06/30 - 00:34:42  :      Phone Detached 2013/06/30 - 00:34:42  :     ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 2013/06/30 - 00:34:42  :      Operation Completed 2013/06/30 - 00:34:42  :      Operation Time: 00:16:03 2013/06/30 - 00:34:42  :     -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  *How to Install ----------------- *  * Uninstall Previous Version then Download This Setup and install it    *  *Download ------------ * 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]  
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]   *Also Available in ASANFILE Support*   *WE have a question?!!! Still Need Other Android Tool?*    *BR
ASANGSM TEAM*

----------

